# Gas Juging in OR



## Shwillam (Mar 31, 2017)

Hey guys! I was curious on how you juggers out there hit the pumps while in OR? 
Anyone who's been threw knows you can't pump your own gas, thus there is ALWAYS an attendant outside, just waiting for you to break out the can and/or sign so they scurry up to tell you to fuck off. Besides just getting lucky and finding a place that's cool and doesn't kick you out immediately what's the best method you've found to get gas in OR? 
I'll usually try and park in the furtherst part of the parking lot (typically I just park at a pump) with a sign that says clearly "OUT OF GAS", don't walk up to people like I normally would, or just fly a sign at the exit of the station if there's a good stop sign or enough traffic. I've definitely had days where it seemed like I just wasn't going to get gas. Anyone have a secret to make this easier?


----------



## JohnMA (Mar 31, 2017)

Flying OUT OF GAS where people are pulling in sometimes works. The best method is to actually approach people casually, going in and out of the store telling them you ran out of gas and just need to get to whatever destination. Just dont let the pump guys see you. I'd pull in in front of the store and sit in the car and try to chat with people out the window.


----------



## JohnMA (Mar 31, 2017)

Oh and if you can get to a Walmart or fred meyer just use the out of gas sign there


----------



## Shwillam (Mar 31, 2017)

JohnMA said:


> Oh and if you can get to a Walmart or fred meyer just use the out of gas sign there



That's what I tend to do when I can't find a gas station to fly, the most frustrating thing is when I've found myself in shit homebum overrun towns where all the fly spots are taken.


----------



## JohnMA (Mar 31, 2017)

Word you should be good just asking people at the gas station. Seemed to work best when I was rolling with folks in vehicles out here, Did you ever find that fly spot in Eugene? Not sure if my directions were good or not lol.


----------



## Bedheadred (Apr 1, 2017)

I flew the out of gas sign with the jug right in front of me at the station entrnace, sometimes people would fill up the jug, mostly would just give me cash. I hate spending money on gas but OR is one of those states where you just have too.


----------



## Pnwdude (Apr 25, 2017)

Fyi, I heard from a bird or a mouse that in rural areas they won't require a gas attendant soon or there's supposed to be a vote or something... May have heard it from a weasel


----------

